# Iver Johnson 6 Day Race Participant



## 4scuda (Jul 16, 2016)

I saw this bike at the local amtique market. Marked as six day race. Don't know what that means. Bike was marked $1500. Not interested in it myself but would like to know what it is. If anyone is interested in it pm me and I can see if I can pick it up for you.


----------



## kccomet (Jul 16, 2016)

six day racing, racers,look into it very interesting reading. wooden tracks. ride till you drop, racers in teams of two, one rides one rests.....drugs possibly involved. i doubt this bike was ever in a six day race....but you never know


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 16, 2016)

Cool truss model,  but like  said above, doubt it was a racer. Genuine track bikes do have considerable differences if viewed in person. Great sales pitch on the bike . Definitely not $1500 sitting there.  Thanks for posting .


----------



## Handyman (Jul 17, 2016)

Agree with Ivrjhnsn above, nice early truss model and I really like those early "snowflake" style chainrings, but it doesn't have the characteristics of a racer. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2016)

So, knowing little about track or race  models, what are the 'tells' for a track/race model? Not necessarily just for IJ but all early track bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handyman (Jul 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> So, knowing little about track or race  models, what are the 'tells' for a track/race model? Not necessarily just for IJ but all early track bikes. V/r Shawn



I can only speak with a limited knowledge of the Iver Johnson track bikes/racers. All IJ racers except very early ones have a chrome/nickel head tube and fork. I don't believe the arched crown type fork on the bike above was the style fork used on IJ racers. Can someone comment on frame differences between IJ racers and other models??  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Duchess (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't know much, just my own and what I've seen. Mine's about 1912 and has the nickel head tube. Fork may have been replaced, but it's black-paint-over-nickel era appropriate with pinstripe matching the frame and has the multi-plate head crown I've seen on Pierces and other bikes. I have the more standard snowflake chainring with the crank bolt on the drive side and the truss tube doesn't come down as far, but looks to be about the same size frame. Is the greater-curve truss a later feature?—I've seen them on later bikes than mine, but I have no idea if it's an age thing or there's some other determinant behind it.


----------

